# Taxi is wayyy better than Rideshare



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

Yep. Taxi company gives me a Car, Gas and Union Job Protection. I also don't have to worry about cute little Stars or any complaints . 

Riders are much nicer and they give me Cash tips. 

There's also Unemployment Benefits in times of Fake Crisis. Taxi guys have it made. 

Rideshare is the reason you drivers are being degraded and pathetic. 

Think about that for a few minutes before you go Online next time.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I would prefer to drive my cab, but, in the Capital of Your Nation, the taxi business is totally in the toilet until this thing blows over. At least with the TNCs, there is some business.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Defensive Driver said:


> Yep. Taxi company gives me a Car, Gas and Union Job Protection. I also don't have to worry about cute little Stars or any complaints .
> 
> Riders are much nicer and they give me Cash tips.
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

In my market, taxis, in just 3 years, have lost over 50% of their trips to Uber. Several cabbies are now driving for Uber as a result. You see their yellow cars everywhere, with black 3M film covering the taxi company info on the sides of the vehicles.

Taxi driver's where I live are con men, rude, ignorant, and simply assholes for the most part.

Taxi's are 30-40% overpriced as well. Imagine, the taxi fare stickers on their windows have an $8 charge if the cabbie has to get off his fat ass to put your bag in the trunk.....think about that for a minute.

No one is going to rob me for my app......as I don't carry cash.

Our government here just gave us income support if we do not drive. In my case it is about 50% of what I normally made anyways. I don't need it either, but it was a nice gesture.

Enjoy the remaining time that you have left before you join travel agents, department stores, and those guys who made whips for horse and buggy driver's.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Defensive Driver said:


> Taxi guys have it made.


so, there are no negatives to being a taxi driver? None at all? If true, how come RS was born? Sure, taxi's have it made at the airport and certain hotels and resorts. But otherwise? What else? Just curious as to why not all RS go to taxi mode; if it is so positive and rewarding.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

SHalester said:


> so, there are no negatives to being a taxi driver? None at all? If true, how come RS was born? Sure, taxi's have it made at the airport and certain hotels and resorts. But otherwise? What else? Just curious as to why not all RS go to taxi mode; if it is so positive and rewarding.


RS was born because it could be requested through an app. Plus drivers were willing to drive for Cheap in their own cars.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

RS was born because taxi service sucked trucker ass (and still does). Travis got fed up and created Uber as a black car service.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> RS was born because it could be requested through an app


Pretty sure everybody knows that. My question is to the OP if there are any negatives to be a taxi driver and why more RS don't migrate to being a taxi driver. Crickets so far. 
btw, taxis are on the Uber platform, tho I've never understood why. Also, there are some taxis you can request from an app; just saying.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> RS was born because taxi's service sucked trucker ass (and still does). Travis got fed up and created Uber as a black car service.


Uber black was different. Uber was not popular until x showed up


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

duh. paying customers vote with their dollars.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Irrelevant. Uber was created because taxis sucked....period.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Pretty sure everybody knows that. My question is to the OP if there are any negatives to be a taxi driver and why more RS don't migrate to being a taxi driver. Crickets so far.
> btw, taxis are on the Uber platform, tho I've never understood why. Also, there are some taxis you can request from an app; just saying.


Most drivers don't know how to hustle. Remember mama uber gives u every ride. There are many negatives to the taxi biz.



SHalester said:


> duh. paying customers vote with their dollars.


Yup that's you will be driving for 30 cents a mile soon

All this will be bad for a long time


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> There are many negatives to the taxi biz


and yet the OP hasn't answered. huh. 
Hustle? Not all drivers are doing this full time, in fact, a minority do. Some of us just do it for the time and extra net cash. In a career you hustle; RS is not a career that anybody 'aims' for.

Still waiting from OP why being a taxi driver is the place to be.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

What happens when someone takes a taxi and runs without paying?

With uber it's all through the app including some type of information on the rider. A way of tracking them if something happens.

Also not to keen on carrying that much cash around.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> be driving for 30 cents a mile soon


is that why you are passively answering for the OP? Taxi drivers make more money? Really? That's the debate to become a taxi driver? Gosh, one wonders why more don't do it, aye?


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> What happens when someone takes a taxi and runs without paying?
> 
> Also not too keen on carrying that much cash around.


I've had a few rides under $10. Payment was a problem. They never run away. You just lose a 6-7 dollars. No long rides without cash up front.



SHalester said:


> is that why you are passively answering for the OP? Taxi drivers make more money? Really? That's the debate to become a taxi driver? Gosh, one wonders why more don't do it, aye?


I was making good money for a bit. Not everyone is me though.

The OP is an employee. He doesn't lease the cab

Read the post


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> Read the post


I did, in total. And yet, no answer from OP. Read the thread; count to 10. Still waiting why driving for a taxi is the bomb and that it has no negatives and why more RS drives don't migrate. Answer, or fly back to your sub forum, member.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

People who don't have access to a credit/debit card, take taxi. Seems taxi drivers would get more of the shady people.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

SHalester said:


> so, there are no negatives to being a taxi driver? None at all? If true, how come RS was born? Sure, taxi's have it made at the airport and certain hotels and resorts. But otherwise? What else? Just curious as to why not all RS go to taxi mode; if it is so positive and rewarding.


But isn't Las Vegas the rare exception for taxi drivers? Aren't they all in a union there, with health insurance and perhaps holiday and sick pay amongst other benefits?

Not so probably in 99% of America, where they're simply independent contractors, whether they own or rent by the shift. No workers' comp, no health insurance or any other benefits. No unemployment (at least in non-pandemic times).

Doesn't seem that sweet to me.

Many shifts over the yesrs, even pre- Uber, I made way less than minimum wage, even after tips were added. Sometimes I was in the negative, even after most pax had tipped, due to so few rides in my 12-hour shift.

...

And for the hundredth time, taxis are never more $$ than Uber if not going far, especially nowadays after Uber price increases over the years.... about 1/2 miie up to a mile or even more. At least in Boston and likely most urban areas. And no booking fee in cabs, and likely no $5 minimum or so just to get in. That's what makes Uber more than taxis for the short run!

And if pax simply doesn't want the cab after it arrives? No problem, as there's no $5 cancel fee -- unlike on Uber.

In fairness, yes, taxis do cost much more when going far, unless Uber is surging highly. But most Uber pax don't go far, as we all know!


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

SHalester said:


> so, there are no negatives to being a taxi driver? None at all? If true, how come RS was born? Sure, taxi's have it made at the airport and certain hotels and resorts. But otherwise? What else? Just curious as to why not all RS go to taxi mode; if it is so positive and rewarding.


Tough guy alert. Let me guess... you make 6 figure income with Rideshare.

Taxi is better than Rideshare in terms of comparing Apples to Apples. I already gave you my reasons.

You can keep being a sucka and keep driving for Rideshare. Sadly, there are many pathetic losers flooding the streets with their apps.



Mkang14 said:


> People who don't have access to a credit/debit card, take taxi. Seems taxi drivers would get more of the shady people.


Complete opposite. There are more shady Riders in Rideshare. All the bums went to the cheap lowly Rideshare. Only the cool Riders left on Taxi.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

And causing taxi drivers to lose money, which is why you are here......... :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Defensive Driver said:


> you make 6 figure income with Rideshare.


strike one. Hardly make anything. Net income for 2019 was $155 Cash income was much higher, tho.

OK strike 2: u didn't answer what are the negatives of a taxi driver.

Sorry strike 3: not driving currently for the obvious reason.

u r out, troll. Better luck next time? We await your reply about the negatives of a taxi driver and why more RS don't jump right over. Post with facts, not troll opinions.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I did, in total. And yet, no answer from OP. Read the thread; count to 10. Still waiting why driving for a taxi is the bomb and that it has no negatives and why more RS drives don't migrate. Answer, or fly back to your sub forum, member.


You sound like a desperate loser. I already gave you reasons.

I also get Health Insurance with Taxi.

Tell me if Rideshare offers any of the reasons I listed.

Car, Gas, Job Protection, Health Insurance, and Unemployment Benefits.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yeah, but, I haven't used a taxi in Vegas since Uber came there........no more highway rides either from the airport....... :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Defensive Driver said:


> I already gave you reasons.


you didn't answer the question. What are the negatives. You answered the positives, which I suspect are not fully accurate.

I realize this is your first experience with an online forum. Reading is kinda required. List the negatives and why there isn't a stampede of RS drivers going to taxi mode. We await.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Defensive Driver said:


> You sound like a desperate loser. I already gave you reasons.
> 
> I also get Health Insurance with Taxi.
> 
> ...


You need to stop saying taxi in general then. Say Las Vegas Taxi service. @BostonTaxiDriver just said your location is an exception.

When I see people come on here and talk about the loads of money and how much better one is over the other, unprompted, my spidey senses go off and suspect there is more to the story.

You know the negative, some of which are mentioned in these posts yet turn a blind eye to the facts.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

SHalester said:


> strike one. Hardly make anything. Net income for 2019 was $155 Cash income was much higher, tho.
> 
> OK strike 2: u didn't answer what are the negatives of a taxi driver.
> 
> ...


You're real cool with you little talking points.

Still waiting on if Rideshare offers anything I listed.

Car
Gas
Job Protection
Health Insurance
Unemployment Benefits

Rideshare and Taxi share the same job concept. You pick the Rider up and you drop the Rider off.

I guess all the pathetic losers want to drive Rideshare now.



SHalester said:


> you didn't answer the question. What are the negatives. You answered the positives, which I suspect are not fully accurate.
> 
> I realize this is your first experience with an online forum. Reading is kinda required. List the negatives and why there isn't a stampede of RS drivers going to taxi mode. We await.


Another malfunctioned pathetic Rideshare driver try to one up me.

Nothing negative in Taxi. All the bum Riders take cheap Rideshare now.

Oh and we have a schedule. That's not a negative I'm sure most lowly pathetic Rideshare driver stick to the same schedule.



Mkang14 said:


> You need to stop saying taxi in general then. Say Las Vegas Taxi service. @BostonTaxiDriver just said your location is an exception.
> 
> When I see people come on here and talk about the loads of money and how much better one is over the other, unprompted, my spidey senses go off and suspect there is more to the story.
> 
> You know the negative, some of which are mentioned in these posts yet turn a blind eye to the facts.


Taxi was the same way in all the markets. Vegas just happens to be one of the last few strong hold for Taxi.

Rideshare came and taught people how to degrade their service workers. Rideshare also turned able bodied men into modern day Slaves. Real sad stuff.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> But isn't Las Vegas the rare exception for taxi drivers? Aren't they all in a union there, with health insurance and perhaps holiday and sick pay amongst other benefits?
> 
> Not so probably in 99% of America, where they're simply independent contractors, whether they own or rent by the shift. No workers' comp, no health insurance or any other benefits. No unemployment (at least in non-pandemic times).
> 
> ...


Taxi is cheaper on real short rides. But the ppl tip. $6 ride most give u $10. It can be just a 3-4 min ride

SF was a good cab market. Small city. Lots of conferences and tourists.



ANT 7 said:


> Yeah, but, I haven't used a taxi in Vegas since Uber came there........no more highway rides either from the airport....... :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Now the Uber's take the highway route. Same shit but get paid less.

Negative about the taxi is the shady pax. It is what it is


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Defensive Driver said:


> Yep. Taxi company gives me a Car, Gas and Union Job Protection. I also don't have to worry about cute little Stars or any complaints .
> 
> Riders are much nicer and they give me Cash tips.
> 
> ...


Depends which company you drive for. I drive a cab too. We lost alot if business -- AGAIN -- when the government was shutting stuff down! First time, it was Uber. Now, we hurt twice!!!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Uber's take the route I tell them to from the airport.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

I used to do both ride-share and taxi, now I only watch ride-share, and just do taxi/car-service....
for the $

In my market, the State government deregulated the livery business in 8pax or less vehicles, if you own meet the State requirements, your exempt from regulation by the cities...

All the big established operators have gone to larger vehicles
The regular taxi companies are less than half than they used to be, uber and lyft have destroyed them with the cheap fares.

With all the disruptions to the world's economy, the travel industry is going to take it in the shorts.
Be prepared for new business opportunities.


----------



## BillyBob444 (Mar 18, 2016)

Defensive Driver said:


> Yep. Taxi company gives me a Car, Gas and Union Job Protection. I also don't have to worry about cute little Stars or any complaints .
> 
> Riders are much nicer and they give me Cash tips.
> 
> ...


Nice post UNION BOY


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

This poster is on my board here in Vegas , he’s desperate and poor , he’s mad at the world cause some of us make money at rideshare , our board is probably at least 50% taxi drivers who are hurting , he really just needs a hug , come here son (defensive driver ) , let me telll you a story, when I was young there were these things called taxi , then along cane an idea............ and sadly they were gone, don’t cry young man , it will be ok .


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SHalester said:


> so, there are no negatives to being a taxi driver? None at all? If true, how come RS was born?


You think RS was born because there were negatives being a taxi driver? 


SHalester said:


> why more RS don't migrate to being a taxi driver. Crickets so far.


Since most RS drivers are part time, being a taxi driver would not be an option.


Mkang14 said:


> What happens when someone takes a taxi and runs without paying?


The driver eats the fare.
There was one company that reimbursed 1 run-out per year. Don't know it that still holds true today.


BostonTaxiDriver said:


> But isn't Las Vegas the rare exception for taxi drivers? Aren't they all in a union there,


No. Joining the union is optional, and with only certain companies, not all.


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> RS was born because taxi service sucked trucker ass (and still does). Travis got fed up and created Uber as a black car service.


I don't think Uber Black car (before uberx) was even in competition with taxis. It was executive transportation with licensed vehicles. UberX was a ripoff of Lyft with way more capital to expand faster.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Uber's take the route I tell them to from the airport.


You're that asshole pax who drivers hate



2win said:


> I don't think Uber Black car (before uberx) was even in competition with taxis. It was executive transportation with licensed vehicles. UberX was a ripoff of Lyft with way more capital to expand faster.


In SF Uber black was popular because you couldn't get cabs



Taxi2Uber said:


> You think RS was born because there were negatives being a taxi driver?
> 
> Since most RS drivers are part time, being a taxi driver would not be an option.
> 
> ...


I've lost a total of $50 in ppl with no money. It's like a store. It happens



Misunderstood Pirate said:


> You're that @@@@@@@ pax who drivers hate
> 
> 
> In SF Uber black was popular because you couldn't get cabs
> ...


I also got $60 worth of merchandise from a crack head who ripped of target and couldn't pay

Her items were confiscated by pirate


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

What's up OP , don't know what to say when others disagree with you, typical child mind&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You think RS was born because there were negatives being a taxi driver?


ah, no. It was born because from a pax point of view RS is better than a taxi.....most times. If pax were totally delighted with the taxi experience RS would never have took off, yeah?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Defensive Driver said:


> Yep. Taxi company gives me a Car, Gas and Union Job Protection. I also don't have to worry about cute little Stars or any complaints .
> 
> Riders are much nicer and they give me Cash tips.
> 
> ...


Fuel meet &#128293;. Get outta here you troll &#128661; b****



BostonTaxiDriver said:


> But isn't Las Vegas the rare exception for taxi drivers? Aren't they all in a union there, with health insurance and perhaps holiday and sick pay amongst other benefits?
> 
> Not so probably in 99% of America, where they're simply independent contractors, whether they own or rent by the shift. No workers' comp, no health insurance or any other benefits. No unemployment (at least in non-pandemic times).
> 
> ...


If I was a taxi driver an you told me never mind I don't need a ride Id give you five knuckles for wasting my time. That point is asinine. You should receive some comp for a cancelled ride.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> I've lost a total of $50 in ppl with no money. It's like a store. It happens


Especially when it doesn't happen for awhile and you let your guard down and start trusting people. LOL
Then it happens.....and then you're reminded.
I've had several in the $50 range.
Knew a driver that had a $140 run-out.


SHalester said:


> ah, no. It was born because from a pax point of view RS is better than a taxi.....most times. If pax were totally delighted with the taxi experience RS would never have took off, yeah?


Maybe, but that's not what you said.
You spoke of "negatives of being a taxi driver."
You made no reference to "pax" experience. 


Defensive Driver said:


> Taxi company gives me a Car,


Gives? Really? 
I might have to think about going back to driving a cab.
What company "gives" you a car?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Maybe, but that's not what you said.


no maybe about it. I could have put more words in that sentence to make it clear to everybody, sure. But, I wasn't referring to the 'driver' since no way anything could be born from a driver's point of view. It's the paying customer who determines what biz model is successful.

However, I still notice the OP still has refused to answer my original question: what are the negatives of being a taxi driver. He lists possible, inflated positives over and over. Such a simple question, but those tend to freak trolls out, hence the crickets.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> Taxi's are 30-40% overpriced as well. Imagine, the taxi fare stickers on their windows have an $8 charge if the cabbie has to get off his fat ass to put your bag in the trunk.....think about that for a minute.


We do not charge anywhere near that much for that in the Capital of the New Knighted Steaks Uh-Murrica.



ANT 7 said:


> Enjoy the remaining time that you have left before you join travel agents, department stores, and those guys who made whips for horse and buggy driver's.


.........and here I had thought that you were better than TNC elitism..........................



SHalester said:


> there are no negatives to being a taxi driver?


There are. I will start with overregulation and add as a sub point overregulated in a market with unregulated competition. New York City is, of course, an exception, as are certain overseas markets.



SHalester said:


> how come RS was born?


Lyft came up with the idea as an extrapolation from Uber Black. To get around the regulations, Lyft suggested a "donation" for the customers to give to the driver. The passenger did not have to give anything. Go back to the last pages on the Lyft Boards on this forum and you will see drivers' laments about being "zeroed out" or words similar.



SHalester said:


> Sure, taxi's have it made at the airport and certain hotels and resorts.


Almost every airport in the major cities in the U.S. of A. is now open to TNC pickups. Some hotels do exclude the TNCs.



SHalester said:


> curious as to why not all RS go to taxi mode;


In order to drive cab, you must get something called a "hack licence". This often requires demonstrating a basic knowledge of your market. If you want to drive TNC, not only do you not need a special licence, the less that a driver knows, the happier that the TNCs are.:laugh:



Misunderstood Pirate said:


> Uber black was different. Uber was not popular until x showed up


Actually, Uber Black was quite popular in the Capital of Your Nation. People were paying seven times the cab fare (surge pricing) just to be able to use plastic to get a ride. The drivers' balking at plastic (something that these dummies still do) also helped it. When Uber introduced taxis here, the riding public was very happy, as they no longer had to pay limousine rates to use plastic and there was no surge pricing on the taxis.



SHalester said:


> Taxi drivers make more money?


Under normal circumstances, yes. The cab business is in the toilet in the Capital of Your Nation, so I have been driving TNC.



BostonTaxiDriver said:


> taxi drivers? probably in 99% of America, where they're simply independent contractors, whether they own or rent by the shift.


That is how it is in the Capital of Your Nation and its suburbs.

...



BostonTaxiDriver said:


> And for the hundredth time, taxis are never more $$ than Uber if not going far, especially nowadays after Uber price increases over the years.... about 1/2 miie up to a mile or even more. At least in Boston and likely most urban areas. And no booking fee in cabs, and likely no $5 minimum or so just to get in. That's what makes Uber more than taxis for the short run!


In the Capital of Your Nation, on the short and mediocre trips, the cab and the TNC are about the same. On the longer trips, the TNC is less. If there is a mild surge (where the customer is paying a multiplier but the driver is receiving only base rates), the cab is less expensive on the short and mediocre trips.

If the surge factor hits 1,7, even the long trips are about the same on both.

Once the surge hits 1,9 (where the driver is getting $3,50-$4,50 extra Charlotte Surge, here), the TNC is more expensive, regardless of the length of the trip. As Uber has taxis here (as it does in Boston), people here will game the surge with the taxis.



Defensive Driver said:


> Still waiting on if Rideshare offers anything I listed.
> 
> Car
> Gas
> ...


The cab drivers are independent contractors in the Capital of Your Nation. (Uber/Lyft think that they invented this: :laugh. We do not get that here.



Defensive Driver said:


> Oh and we have a schedule.


Unless you are working the wheelchair demands for VIA or driving one of the neighbourhood jitneys, we do not have a schedule here.



Defensive Driver said:


> Taxi was the same way in all the markets. Vegas just happens to be one of the last few strong hold for Taxi.


We never got any of that, here. The cab business holds up here as long as Congress is here (current times excepted). It is still beating the TNCs in Orlando, Florida. This is why Uber decided to offer taxis there.



Defensive Driver said:


> Rideshare also turned able bodied men into modern day Slaves.


This is why those of us who know this business game it: shuffling and longhauling are two ways to game it. What is funny is that often the stupid GPS will send you on the scenic route. I have had a customer call me on it on occasion when they find out that I also drive a cab. I tell them that they are not paying for that knowledge.



Misunderstood Pirate said:


> Taxi is cheaper on real short rides. But the ppl tip. $6 ride most give u $10. It can be just a 3-4 min ride


Here, they are about the same on the mediocre trips, less on the short.



2win said:


> I don't think Uber Black car (before uberx) was even in competition with taxis.


It was in the Capital of Your Nation. Uber then introduced Uber Taxi, here. Finally, it opened Black to non-L plate cars. That downgraded it somewhat, as, in order to drive an L-Plate.BA-Plate car in D.C. or Maryland (respectively), you had to have a special licence. Virginia required no such thing to drive an HA_ plate (Virginia's equivalent of the L-Plate. In order to get the licence in D.C. or Maryland, you actually had to demonstrate a minimal knowledge of your market. In the early days, users used to reject Virginia registered cars on Black. These days, as you no l onger need an L plate, to do Black, it does not matter.



SHalester said:


> f pax were totally delighted with the taxi experience RS would never have took off, yeah?


The main thing was these dummies' balking at the plastic. I was taking it for years before the City required it of us.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

"New Knighted Steaks Uh-Murrica "

:laugh::laugh::laugh: That was a good one.

The depth of my hatred for the taxi driver's in our city has no limits.

I recognize that not all individual driver's are the same, but, Uber would have not have been the success that it has been, if there was not a problem with the taxi cartels to begin with. The German's have a word for it.......schadenfreude......


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> taxi cartels


We never had those, here.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Here in my city, and most others in Canada, the municipal "taxi commission" consists of the company owners and their favorite members of city council.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

The worst cars on Uber/Lyft are in better condition than the taxis. I drive an Infiniti QX60 which you will never find in the taxi world. And the medallion system just makes no sense.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

I just kicked out some asshole who is complaining as I started the meter while he's talking to somebody out window and wants me to wait. Told him get the **** out.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Safar said:


> The worst cars on Uber/Lyft are in better condition than the taxis.


....perhaps in your market...............UberHoopties have been proliferate here for some time.....................................



Safar said:


> I drive an Infiniti QX60 which you will never find in the taxi world.


If I were to own an Infiniti, which I would not, but, if I were to own one, I would use it neither as a cab nor a TNC car.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

Safar said:


> The worst cars on Uber/Lyft are in better condition than the taxis. I drive an Infiniti QX60 which you will never find in the taxi world. And the medallion system just makes no sense.


Are you drive for rates cheaper than a taxi. Lol



Misunderstood Pirate said:


> I just kicked out some @@@@@@@ who is complaining as I started the meter while he's talking to somebody out window and wants me to wait. Told him get the @@@@ out.


Left his ass right here in the rain in the tenderloin



Taxi2Uber said:


> Especially when it doesn't happen for awhile and you let your guard down and start trusting people. LOL
> Then it happens.....and then you're reminded.
> I've had several in the $50 range.
> Knew a driver that had a $140 run-out.
> ...


I won't take any long rides unless we get it established with the price is going to be and they have to pay upfront unless it's from the airport


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> I just kicked out some @@@@@@@ who is complaining as I started the meter while he's talking to somebody out window and wants me to wait. Told him get the @@@@ out.


I had a doorman hail my cab at the St. Gregory Hotel. I pull up to the door, the doorman points to a "gentleman" in the lobby. He then goes in and points to my cab, which the "gentleman" acknowledges. This "gentleman" then turns and resumes his conversation with a lady who also was in the lobby. I am sitting there waiting when someone walks up M Street, sees me and asks if I am available. I tell her that I am. She opens the back door, gets in, gives me her address and I pull away from the door. The "gentleman" and the doorman come running after me. I blow the horn and wave.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ....perhaps in your market...............UberHoopties have been proliferate here for some time.....................................
> 
> If I were to own an Infiniti, which I would not, but, if I were to own one, I would use it neither as a cab nor a TNC car.


My Infiniti has earned itself many many many times in the last 4.5 years that I have been driving. Since I just found another job, so I won't be doing rideshare much. Plus, Uber is getting rid of Select. Lyft will follow them soon. I wouldn't buy an Infiniti today to do Uber with.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Safar said:


> Select.


If you used it for Select..................possibly......................the drivers here do complain that it does not pay adequately, though.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> Are you drive for rates cheaper than a taxi. Lol
> 
> 
> Left his ass right here in the rain in the tenderloin
> ...


Yes but I only pay $150 insurance per month. That's all. Taxis have higher operating costs. And XL and Select pay almost as much as taxi does.



Another Uber Driver said:


> If you used it for Select..................possibly......................the drivers here do complain that it does not pay adequately, though.


I do good with Select and XL. I don't mind high surge Pool and X either. I am pretty flexible.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> What happens when someone takes a taxi and runs without paying?
> 
> With uber it's all through the app including some type of information on the rider. A way of tracking them if something happens.
> 
> Also not to keen on carrying that much cash around.


Then requests to Inglewood all together get denied!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

x100 said:


> Then requests to Inglewood all together get denied!


I think you have to be pretty tough and/or okay with being ripped off as a cabbie. Because chances are bad things are way more likely to happen.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I think you have to be pretty tough and/or okay with being ripped off as a cabbie. Because chances are bad things are way more likely to happen.


I did it and there were rules you had to break. like not supposed to ask for destination before customer takes a seat in the car.. LOL
With UBER you have more barfing in the cars.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

Safar said:


> Yes but I only pay $150 insurance per month. That's all. Taxis have higher operating costs. And XL and Select pay almost as much as taxi does.
> 
> 
> I do good with Select and XL. I don't mind high surge Pool and X either. I am pretty flexible.


No it doesn't pay as much



Mkang14 said:


> I think you have to be pretty tough and/or okay with being ripped off as a cabbie. Because chances are bad things are way more likely to happen.


I had to snatch two guys and collect my money this year. First when I snatched him by the throat he end up paying. The cops drove by and did not even care


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

SHalester said:


> Pretty sure everybody knows that. My question is to the OP if there are any negatives to be a taxi driver and why more RS don't migrate to being a taxi driver. Crickets so far.
> btw, taxis are on the Uber platform, tho I've never understood why. Also, there are some taxis you can request from an app; just saying.


I drove a cab for 10 years. There are pros and cons of each. There are lot of frustrations driving a cab, for sure. Before the virus, I seriously thought about purchasing a medallion in San Diego, they are cheap now, real cheap. If RS ever went under, those medallions would go back up. They used to be worth in the neighborhood of $100k here in San Diego. now, you can get one for about $3k. No radio calls, but you can just go independent, and work the many hotel stands that are downtown, at $3 per mile, and since this is a big convention town, there are always people from all over the world coming to town, and people still hire cabs, though most use Uber and Lyft, of course. If RS goes under, and it looks like they are going to go under, the cabs, like cockroaches, will survive. The one idea I find attractive about being in independent cab owner, there is no association, no coop fees, no lease fees, ( you are required to have dispatch, but there are services that fulfill that requirement for a very low fee) you are totally independent. But, nothin's going to happen until the virus blows over, and conventions come back to town. It's ghost down right now in San Diego.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> I had to snatch two guys and collect my money this year. First when I snatched him by the throat he end up paying. The cops drove by and did not even care


See that is crazy! Probably why we dont see many women taxi drivers. I bet people think they can easily ditch a female driver without consequences.

Feeling ripped of is a horrible feeling. That feeling alone could enrage someone.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Taxis suck.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Defensive Driver said:


> Yep. Taxi company gives me a Car, Gas and Union Job Protection. I also don't have to worry about cute little Stars or any complaints .
> 
> Riders are much nicer and they give me Cash tips.
> 
> ...


that's why there's a line of 600+ taxis at the airport waiting for 6 hours for a $50 trip back into the city? Yep, living the life!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Taxis suck.


Uber Kool-Aid GOOD!


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

Ubertool said:


> What's up OP , don't know what to say when others disagree with you, typical child mind&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> View attachment 438945


I just loveee seeing you guys squirm. You're all a bunch of backseat babies!



Ubertool said:


> This poster is on my board here in Vegas , he's desperate and poor , he's mad at the world cause some of us make money at rideshare , our board is probably at least 50% taxi drivers who are hurting , he really just needs a hug , come here son (defensive driver ) , let me telll you a story, when I was young there were these things called taxi , then along cane an idea............ and sadly they were gone, don't cry young man , it will be ok .


Let's all hug it out man!

Let's all keep working for peanuts in transportation. I just love how Uber made able bodied men into modern day Slaves.

See you at the Cab line behind the fountain in Bellagio.



Oscar Levant said:


> I drove a cab for 10 years. There are pros and cons of each. There are lot of frustrations driving a cab, for sure. Before the virus, I seriously thought about purchasing a medallion in San Diego, they are cheap now, real cheap. If RS ever went under, those medallions would go back up. They used to be worth in the neighborhood of $100k here in San Diego. now, you can get one for about $3k. No radio calls, but you can just go independent, and work the many hotel stands that are downtown, at $3 per mile, and since this is a big convention town, there are always people from all over the world coming to town, and people still hire cabs, though most use Uber and Lyft, of course. If RS goes under, and it looks like they are going to go under, the cabs, like cockroaches, will survive. The one idea I find attractive about being in independent cab owner, there is no association, no coop fees, no lease fees, ( you are required to have dispatch, but there are services that fulfill that requirement for a very low fee) you are totally independent. But, nothin's going to happen until the virus blows over, and conventions come back to town. It's ghost down right now in San Diego.


Oscar, thanks for the knowledge and information. Cabs are like cockroaches. Taxi Cartels will survive through everything.

Medallion also sounds like a great investment too for the long haul. Keep it rolling.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Defensive Driver said:


> Taxi Cartels will survive through everything.


We have been bashed and battered in the Capital of Your Nation, but, we _are_ still here. We do not have cartels, here, though. We really never have had them. If we did, not only would we not have Uber/Lyft/VIA, we would not have meters.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> We have been bashed and battered in the Capital of Your Nation, but, we _are_ still here. We do not have cartels, here, though. We really never have had them. If we did, not only would we not have Uber/Lyft/VIA, we would not have meters.


Why do you keep saying "Capital of Your Nation"?

I'm keeping a track of transportation industry. I will get into Taxi Cartel business one day when I have enough money.

Taxi Cartels are great. They treat me good. No complaints.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Defensive Driver said:


> Yep. Taxi company gives me a Car, Gas and Union Job Protection. I also don't have to worry about cute little Stars or any complaints .
> 
> Riders are much nicer and they give me Cash tips.
> 
> ...


Taxi and rideshare horrible job, let's be real.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Taxi and rideshare horrible job, let's be real.


Rideshare is horrible for real.

Taxi is wayyy better!

Did I mention I get to stick around certain area with Taxi?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Defensive Driver said:


> Why do you keep saying "Capital of Your Nation"?


My market is the Capital of Your Nation, Washington, D.C. I drive a cab in the District of Columbia. I also do UberX/Lyft. Right now, the taxi business is in the toilet, here, due to this COVID-19 business, so I am stuck with F*ub*a*r*Ick and Gr*yft*.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> My market is the Capital of Your Nation, Washington, D.C. I drive a cab in the District of Columbia. I also do UberX/Lyft. Right now, the taxi business is in the toilet, here, due to this COVID-19 business, so I am stuck with F*ub*a*r*Ick and Gr*yft*.


I don't understand this Fake Virus pandemic!

Atleast I get Unemployment Benefits out of this deal though.

Did Rideshare drivers get anything out of this Fake Virus pandemic? :smiles:


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q: *


Defensive Driver said:


> Did Rideshare drivers get anything out of this Fake Virus pandemic?


*A: *https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/uber-support-is-awful.389766/


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *Q:
> 
> A: *https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/uber-support-is-awful.389766/


:smiles::smiles::smiles:&#128514;&#128514;

Loveee this stuff. You're a cool mod.

Taxi gave me automatic Unemployment Benefits. No questions asked.

Oh and no job search required. Life is good with Taxi.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Defensive Driver said:


> :smiles::smiles::smiles:&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> Loveee this stuff. You're a cool mod.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha Ha, the worst job in US and you say it's good bragging, ha ha ha, too much.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Defensive Driver said:


> Hahaha I know. Atleast I'm not making 6 figure income from driving Rideshare.
> 
> You must be a lowlife pathetic Rideshare driver. You sound just like a backseat baby.


I've done both and owned taxi's but not bragging, back issues forced me into both, they both suck period, the irony is I am so sick of Uber and Lyft that I was trying to find a way recently to get out of it and then this virus thing, so now I am home waiting for my 1200 and my unemployment to kick in, WTF, drinking to dam much also at home. You don't have to be mean.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Almost every airport in the major cities in the U.S. of A. is now open to TNC pickups


You didn't get my point. Many, many airports you must 'look' for the correct pickup spot for RS. A taxi, you find the island right outside the doors.
And hotels...the same...RS not allowed in the lobby area. The pax must 'find' the pickup spot, which isn't the front door. Taxi's rule in those 2 situations.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> You didn't get my point. Many, many airports you must 'look' for the correct pickup spot for RS. A taxi, you find the island right outside the doors.


I can go only on my experience. At National Airport, the TNC pick up zone is next to the taxi pick up zone.

At Dulles airport, you go out to the ARRIVALS apron and get your Uber/Lyft. You need not go looking for it.

I do not use TNCs if I can help it, as, if I am in a city where I do not live and about which I know nothing, I must rely on the drivers' knowledge. Most TNC drivers do not know where they are going. For that reason, at Minneapolis or Atlanta, as examples of places to which I fly frequently, I use a cab. Even if it is a city that I know, such as Montréal or New York, I still use a cab. I still do not want to have to direct the driver. My experience dictates that the Jippy Yess is not reliable.



SHalester said:


> And hotels...the same...RS not allowed in the lobby area. The pax must 'find' the pickup spot, which isn't the front door.


Again, I can go only on experience. In my market, the TNCs pick up and discharge at the front door of every hotel. It is not often that I stay at a hotel when I visit another city, as I know people around the country, in Canada and Italy, so I do not know about what TNCs do there. Still, I prefer the cab.

Trust me, I would not mind it at all if the WMAA and the hotels exiled the TNCs to some difficult to reach remote area. I could drive my cab more and the Uber/Lyft car less. Unfortunately for me, it does not work that way in my market.

I hate working hotels if I am driving the cab, anyhow. I always worked the residential areas of the city more. Sadly, the TNCs have taken those customers away from me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

It depends on volume of RS. I travel a lot. Worldwide. Airports I prefer cabs because the ISLAND is right there; plus no waiting at all. Hotels/resorts RS, but go through the sometimes hassle of asking where RS pu are hidden. 
As a driver I only do rides to the airport, but refuse to do the queue. No matter. SFO queues are usually full during my shift anyway. Drop off, turn and burn back; dead miles and all. Helps keep the net taxable income down.....


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> As a driver I only do rides to the airport, but refuse to do the queue. .


Here, we get a re-ping at National Airport, although not in the current times. In the current times, though, a trip to any airport is unusual.

If you do not get a re-ping, or, you decline it, still, it is not worth it to go the TNC Yard at National. You wait too long for a trip. I actually prefer the short and mediocre trips, especially on surge, but, the catch on those is it is not worth it to wait for them. If I want to take a nap or garbage post on YouPeaDotNet, I will go to a TNC Yard for an airport, but, other than that, not really interested,

You do not get a re-ping at Dulles, unless it is really busy or fifteen guys in the TNC Yard there have declined it. If I go there, all that I seem to get are the shorties, but, I must wait too long for them. Eighty per-cent of the passengers supposedly go downtown Washington from there, but, rarely do I get one. Most of what I get out of there is Reston, Herndon, Vienna or some other close Virginia destination. It is not worth it to wait for those, there. If I get it immediately, that is good, but, rarely does that happen,

I did the TNC Yard once at Friendship Airport. That was enough. I waited forty five minutes for a local. Another problem with Friendship is that I might get a trip to Baltimore or one of its suburbs. I would rather not work there.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In the current times, though, a trip to any airport is unusual.


Yeah no kidding eh ?

I used to get 2-4 airport trips per day, and now I finally had one on Thursday, after about a week without any.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Here, we get a re-ping at National Airport


here in calif b4 AR was removed I"d go offline just b4 I got to the airport. I don't really want a ping unless it was right back to the home city. Yeah, yeah, use DF; as noted a billion times it mostly doesn't work. Plus no DF at the airport queue?
After AR was removed I stay online. Never a ping. App generally says 'queues full' go away for SFO. OAK never a ping, so I turn and burn. SJI, same deal. I guess that is where Pro comes in, but at single point rides I'd never get there and don't want it anyway. I already get full info pings.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> use DF; as noted a billion times it mostly doesn't work


_It don't work none too good right-cheer in no Kap-itt-tull uv Yer Nay-shinn nun' too good, neither._

If you try it on Lyft, it mostly means you get no job. Anything that I have gotten from Lyft on Destination Filter always has been a local.



SHalester said:


> . Plus no DF at the airport queue?


[

At National or Dulles, , you can not set it anywhere on airport grounds or in the TNC yard (off-airport at National). If you try, you get a message "Leave airport to receive destination trips", I do not know about Friendship, but, if the other two are at all instructive, I would guess "no".

.


SHalester said:


> I already get full info pings.


If you get to the highest PRO status here, you get a little information, but not nearly what you get in California. I would be happy with what you get in California so that I could decline trips that I do not want. These days, you must take what ping you can get, but, as an offset, there is no traffic, so, still you can get places.



ANT 7 said:


> I used to get 2-4 airport trips per day, and now I finally had one on Thursday, after about a week without any.


I had one to the Doggies, yesterday. It was the first travel related job that I had run in about one week.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Defensive Driver said:


> Yep. Taxi company gives me a Car, Gas and Union Job Protection. I also don't have to worry about cute little Stars or any complaints .
> 
> Riders are much nicer and they give me Cash tips.
> 
> ...


I'd rather think about the losers I see camped out in the taxi line every time I'm at a transit hub making a pick up.

The deal you mentioned, to get that, does your name need to be Ahmed and you smell like a two week old tunafish sandwich?

Troll


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I've done both and owned taxi's but not bragging, back issues forced me into both, they both suck period, the irony is I am so sick of Uber and Lyft that I was trying to find a way recently to get out of it and then this virus thing, so now I am home waiting for my 1200 and my unemployment to kick in, WTF, drinking to dam much also at home. You don't have to be mean.


Alright, you seem cool. Apologies on the early post.



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I'd rather think about the losers I see camped out in the taxi line every time I'm at a transit hub making a pick up.
> 
> The deal you mentioned, to get that, does your name need to be Ahmed and you smell like a two week old tunafish sandwich?
> 
> Troll


Ahmed is my friend. He's a hardworking dedicated guy. But I will gladly toss out Bigoted backseat babies off at the Curbside.

Don't be mad because they can perform the same job better than you can.



SHalester said:


> It depends on volume of RS. I travel a lot. Worldwide. Airports I prefer cabs because the ISLAND is right there; plus no waiting at all. Hotels/resorts RS, but go through the sometimes hassle of asking where RS pu are hidden.
> As a driver I only do rides to the airport, but refuse to do the queue. No matter. SFO queues are usually full during my shift anyway. Drop off, turn and burn back; dead miles and all. Helps keep the net taxable income down.....


That's your stupidity by not going to the Airport lot. Algorithm in the app is setting you up for the next ride to bounce off to different location. The app is setting you up to make money. Instead, you take a stupid route and and put dead miles.

I laugh every time I hear tough guy Rideshare driver say "I only do drop off at the Airport". "I refuse to go to the Lot".

Get real dude. You're just a pathetic Rideshare driver.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> Taxis suck.


Ain't nothing wrong with our taxis.



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I'd rather think about the losers I see camped out in the taxi line every time I'm at a transit hub making a pick up.


While you carry 'em for 30 ¢ a mile?



> The deal you mentioned, to get that, does your name need to be Ahmed and you smell like a two week old tunafish sandwich?


I seen enough rideshare drivers like that. You're probably 1 of them. On what Uber & Lyft pay you who ain't got no idea what they're doing, the most you can afford is a 2 week old tuna fish sandwich.



> Troll


Look in the mirror & you'll find 1.



Defensive Driver said:


> Don't be mad because they can perform the same job better than you can


That's exactly what these dopes are real mad about. Some lying sack of shit told them all there is to this job is turn the key & go. Either that or their small minds"figured it out" theyselves. Now they're mad they can't get rich making love to no GPS.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Defensive Driver said:


> That's your stupidity by not going to the Airport lot


Why would I want to sit in a queue with 250 other drivers and that's only a single lot? Explain to me how being in the queue is smart? Doing nothing for hours?
Go slow, so I can understand how smart you are.


----------



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)

SHalester said:


> if there are any negatives to be a taxi driver and why more RS don't migrate to being a taxi driver. Crickets so far.
> btw, taxis are on the Uber platform


Once upon a time when there was no UberX, when passenger ordered taxi using Uber App they used to say "my Uber" instead of "my Taxi".Passenger were very happy and they were giving good tips.UberX is popular because of low price.When there is surge pricing passenger still takes taxi.

The problem in Taxi for driver is there is fixed schedule.If you are full time driver and want to drive in fixed schedule taxi is still better than rideshare. No rideshare driver like to be called Taxi Driver because of their ego.For example Do you like to be called "SHalester the taxi driver ?"&#129322;.But in reality rideshare driver are taxi driver.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Defensive Driver said:


> Yep. Taxi company gives me a Car, Gas and Union Job Protection. I also don't have to worry about cute little Stars or any complaints .
> 
> Riders are much nicer and they give me Cash tips.
> 
> ...


You must be a real hoot at cocktail parties.

Do you wear pants?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Elephant said:


> Once upon a time when there was no UberX, when passenger ordered taxi using Uber App they used to say "my Uber" instead of "my Taxi".Passenger were very happy and they were giving good tips.


Uber still has taxis in some markets. There is an application called MyTaxi. It is for summoning a taxi. It is in Europe and Asia. It started in Germany. It was in Washington, D.C. for a little over a year. I had it when it was here.


----------



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There is an application called MyTaxi.


There was TaxiMagic in San Francisco.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Elephant said:


> There was TaxiMagic in San Francisco.


It still exists. It is called "Curb", now. We have it here (we had it here under Taxi Magic, as well). Verifone bought out the company.

https://mobileapp.gocurb.com/


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I'd rather think about the losers I see camped out in the taxi line every time I'm at a transit hub making a pick up.
> 
> The deal you mentioned, to get that, does your name need to be Ahmed and you smell like a two week old tunafish sandwich?
> 
> Troll


Ahmed is the guy from Sacramento driving his Prius blocking traffic looking confused



Elephant said:


> Once upon a time when there was no UberX, when passenger ordered taxi using Uber App they used to say "my Uber" instead of "my Taxi".Passenger were very happy and they were giving good tips.UberX is popular because of low price.When there is surge pricing passenger still takes taxi.
> 
> The problem in Taxi for driver is there is fixed schedule.If you are full time driver and want to drive in fixed schedule taxi is still better than rideshare. No rideshare driver like to be called Taxi Driver because of their ego.For example Do you like to be called "SHalester the taxi driver ?"&#129322;.But in reality rideshare driver are taxi driver.


Bootleg taxi driver


----------



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> What happens when someone takes a taxi and runs without paying?
> 
> With uber it's all through the app including some type of information on the rider. A way of tracking them if something happens.
> 
> Also not to keen on carrying that much cash around.


Taxis used to have a lot of rude passenger.Now 99% of the taxi passenger are nicer than rideshare passenger.All those cheap, bad & rude passengers are taking rideshare.I don't know why passenger behave like obedient kids while they are in taxi and they behave like they own their driver when they are in uber.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

since when are taxis union represented ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Defensive Driver said:


> Yep. Taxi company gives me a Car, Gas and Union Job Protection. I also don't have to worry about cute little Stars or any complaints .
> 
> Riders are much nicer and they give me Cash tips.
> 
> ...


I made $167.00 in tips tonight.

Delivering Pizza.

And i have Healthcare . . .


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

Elephant said:


> Taxis used to have a lot of rude passenger.Now 99% of the taxi passenger are nicer than rideshare passenger.All those cheap, bad & rude passengers are taking rideshare.I don't know why passenger behave like obedient kids while they are in taxi and they behave like they own their driver when they are in uber.


I said that earlier in this thread. I was amazed by how much better Taxi Riders truly are. Makes me want to kick out every entitled and ignorant Rideshare Riders. RS riders are a true example of pretending to drink expensive champagne on a draft beer budget.



uberdriverfornow said:


> since when are taxis union represented ?


Unions represent Taxi very well in Vegas. We go nuts at the Union meetings. It will make Jimmy Hoffa meetings look like a classical high school musical.



SHalester said:


> Why would I want to sit in a queue with 250 other drivers and that's only a single lot? Explain to me how being in the queue is smart? Doing nothing for hours?
> Go slow, so I can understand how smart you are.


Rideshare driver attempting to be a tough guy.

RS truly capitalized on how dumb their drivers are for not understanding the Algorithm.

Let me help you... the longer you wait the more of a big ride you will get. If you get a short ride after a long wait, your next ride will be a big ride. Algorithms are designed to distribute every driver evenly according to the time they're online and the amount of money they have made.

I just explained it to you as slowly as possible with your learning pace. Just go to the lot next time, tough guy.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Defensive Driver said:


> Complete opposite. There are more shady Riders in Rideshare. All the bums went to the cheap lowly Rideshare. Only the cool Riders left on Taxi.


BS.

you have no idea who is getting into a taxi, why do you think so many taxi drivers get robbed/killed? At least with rideshare there is some tracking and you have an idea of who is getting into your car and where you're going. I've done rideshare for almost 5 years but would never in my life consider driving a taxi. Way too dangerous.

Rideshare is easy, convenient and honest to the customer. You know what you're going to pay with no surprises.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Defensive Driver said:


> RS riders are a true example of pretending to drink expensive champagne on a draft beer*Milwaukee's Best/Natty Lite* budget.


FIFY





















Legalizeit0 said:


> why do you think so many taxi drivers get robbed/killed?


Few people pay cab fares with cash, these days. The thugs are discovering that. Most of the recent cab robberies here have been serial. The thug robs the driver and gets ten or so dollars, not enough for the drugs that he wants, so he must rob another, another, another........ every time that the thug does this, the odds of getting popped increase geometrically. The word is getting out that a thug is wasting his time robbing cab drivers.



Legalizeit0 said:


> At least with rideshare there is some tracking and you have an idea of who is getting into your car and where you're going


.....not any more....................they can buy gift cards for cash and use them...................you have no idea, then...................

One advantage is that you face next to zero regulatory consequences if you drive off because you do not like the looks of something. I drove off on a couple of dumping jobs and got hauled down to the Hack Office for it. I weaseled my way out of it, every time, but, still......
You might face a consequence from UberLyft for it, but that does not seem to be the norm. I have seen one or two "De-activated, so unfair....." topics where the driver cancelled-no-show and got de-activated because the customer complained that the driver would not fetch him because the customer was___________________________________(fill in appropriate category). I even have seen one or two of those topics where the driver cancelled several blocks from the address; the customer complained that the driver did not cover the request because the customer was____________________; the driver was de-activated. Those are unusual, however. In each case, I have suspected that there was more to the story.



Legalizeit0 said:


> .Rideshare is easy, convenient and honest to the customer. You know what you're going to pay with no surprises.


.....the driver, however, gets dry-reamed........................


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Maybe we live on different planets. When rideshare is busy, it’s back to back rides. If you are driving a taxi, don’t you have to wait for someone to flag you down? Or have your dispatcher call you and tell you where to go? I can’t tell you how many times I’ve dropped off one rider and the next rider is waiting to get in the car. 
do taxis ever get surge pricing? I don’t think so.

doesn’t it bother you having no idea who is getting into your taxi?
wild ride share isn’t going to make you rich, I think it’s 100 times better than driving a taxi. Just my opinion.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Legalizeit0 said:


> If you are driving a taxi, don't you have to wait for someone to flag you down? Or have your dispatcher call you and tell you where to go? I can't tell you how many times I've dropped off one rider and the next rider is waiting to get in the car.


I do not know how many times I have dropped a customer and the next one is holding open the door as he waits for my current customer's card to clear.

We have Uber Taxi here, on which I will get stacked pings.

I do not know about your market, but, in mine, when it is busy, it is busy........and I am not busy at 1979 rates.

Despite that cant that UberLyft puts about that cabs are oh-so-twentieth century, we actually are up-to-date. There are cab hailing applications such as Curb, Flywheel, MyTaxi/Hail-O (Europe and Asia, only, though for that one), Arro. Uber even offers taxis in select markets.



Legalizeit0 said:


> do taxis ever get surge pricing?


Surge pricing is not allowed for cabs. It is one reason, of several, that people here are still using cabs. People here game the surge all the time with the cabs. In fact, if use Uber they must, Uber offers them taxis in my market.

The surge is not as "wonderful" for the driver as it used to be, thanks to Uber's implementing that dry-reaming known as "Charlotte Surge". I do not know about your market, but, in mine, if the surge factor is 1,3 or less, the customer is paying a multiplier but UberLyft pocket the whole thing; the driver gets base rates, only. When your Charlotte Surge is paying you four dollars and change per trip, the customer is paying a 2X multiplier. He is paying more than he would for a cab and you get next to nothing. On a long trip, it is not just a dry ream, it has spikes on it.

.......surge pricing? ..................bad for the customer and next to useless for the driver............



Legalizeit0 said:


> doesn't it bother you having no idea who is getting into your taxi?


I have no idea who is getting into my UberLyft car, either. If they are using a gift card, I have no idea who it is. If it is a third party trip, I have no idea who it is. If they are using someone else's account, I have no idea who it is. If they stole the telephone, I have no idea who it is.

To be sure, the thug is wasting his time in robbing the TNC driver, as all that he will get is whatever cash that the driver has on him plus perhaps a credit card or two, but, TNC work _ain't_ as "safe" as the cant that the TNCs put about would have you believe. Put down the Kool-Aid and pay heed to those of us who actually know what is happening out here.



Legalizeit0 said:


> Just my opinion.


...........an "opinion" based solely on cant from one side of the question and limited experience on the other. I drive both. I have been on TNC almost since its introduction in my market and have had ha ck licence for even longer. Given my _'druthers_, I will pick the cab every time. Sadly, I do not always get what I want. If I did, I would be driving that 1932 Packard roadster that is in the Museum of American History, here.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Do you speak English? If so, please reply in that language.

I would love for you to elaborate on how you feel safe letting unknown people into your taxi? “ Hi, I may be dressed nice and look normal, but I would like you to take me to a destination where my friends are waiting to ambush you. Please drive“


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Do you speak English? If so, please reply in that language.


Hear, lemmee trie thiss 4 th benny fit uv U pubikc skool grajjyittz hoo kain't reed no inglish kuz th NEA en AFT sedd its uhpressiff 2 mayke stoodintz lurn inglish



Legalizeit0 said:


> I would love for you to elaborate on how you feel safe letting unknown people into your taxi?


U no jes' 'bout ez mush 'bout the peepul wut gits inn Ur Oobur Lyphte kar ez U dew 'bout thoase wut gits innuh tack see.

Their. Nau thett eye rote itt inn pubikc skool inglsh, iz thett gooder?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Defensive Driver said:


> Let me help you... the longer you wait the more of a big ride you will get.


that sounds like an opinion of somebody who isn't a driver. The longer I sit in a 250+ queue the 'big' ride I'll get. Making zero $$ until that 'big' ride, right?
You need to read this forum.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> No one is going to rob me for my app......as I don't carry cash.


It should be easy to rob an Uber driver. Just steal the phone and change payout debit card in the app.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> BS.
> 
> you have no idea who is getting into a taxi, why do you think so many taxi drivers get robbed/killed? At least with rideshare there is some tracking and you have an idea of who is getting into your car and where you're going. I've done rideshare for almost 5 years but would never in my life consider driving a taxi. Way too dangerous.
> 
> Rideshare is easy, convenient and honest to the customer. You know what you're going to pay with no surprises.


Riggghhtt... that's why the Safety measures are already in favor of the Rider. Pin password anyone?

Rideshare Riders already think you're a Potential Rapist or a Potential Killer.

The Riders are too privileged with your License Plate number, your name and your picture. Yet, they will ask you who you are to "confirm".

Ever gotten a Rider name Boo Thang or Mr. XXX on your app? They could have easily taken you out for Delivery to the hospital.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Defensive Driver said:


> Yep. Taxi company gives me a Car, Gas and Union Job Protection. I also don't have to worry about cute little Stars or any complaints .
> 
> Riders are much nicer and they give me Cash tips.
> 
> ...


In your opinion only. Not most of us.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

You gotta hand it to the 2002 Towncar. Ugliest thing around, invariably smells like a slaughterhouse, and just won't die. It's like the Michael Myers of vehicles. Not sure I could sit in one all day though.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Defensive Driver said:


> Riggghhtt... that's why the Safety measures are already in favor of the Rider. Pin password anyone?
> 
> Rideshare Riders already think you're a Potential Rapist or a Potential Killer.
> 
> ...


Know what I hear from people coming back from Vegas ..... "I had to take a cab, and all the driver did was cry like a little b1tch about Uber......." ..... "driver long hauled me"..... "car was dirty and smelled"........

Yup, never heard 1 good thing about people who take a taxi in Vegas........


----------



## Slim Shady (Feb 4, 2018)

XLnoGas said:


> It should be easy to rob an Uber driver. Just steal the phone and change payout debit card in the app.


Why don't you slap a neon sign on your forehead with letters "I ROB PEOPLE" while you're at it? You change the debit card with the one that has your name on it and the law enforcement will find you in less than a day.



DriverMark said:


> Know what I hear from people coming back from Vegas ..... "I had to take a cab, and all the driver did was cry like a little b1tch about Uber......." ..... "driver long hauled me"..... "car was dirty and smelled"........
> 
> Yup, never heard 1 good thing about people who take a taxi in Vegas........


So you never ***** about Uber? Almost every Uber driver except the shills moan and ***** about Uber. Most Uberx cars are filthy as shit and everyone brags about shuffling and z hauling, so stop trying to make Uber drivers look like Saints. None of us are.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> Know what I hear from people coming back from Vegas ..... "I had to take a cab, and all the driver did was cry like a little b1tch about Uber......." ..... "driver long hauled me"..... "car was dirty and smelled"........
> 
> Yup, never heard 1 good thing about people who take a taxi in Vegas........


I'll add to that. I spend part of my summer in Vegas every year for the World Series of Poker. Last summer I had to take 3 cabs in 3 weeks. They all smelled like smoke, they all cost me 3x as much as Uber/Lyft and the drivers were whining about Rideshare. Say what you want, but taxi's are going the way of the daily newspaper to your door.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Slim Shady said:


> You change the debit card with the one that has your name on it and the law enforcement will find you in less than a day.


enough time to buy toilet paper


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Slim Shady said:


> Why don't you slap a neon sign on your forehead with letters "I ROB PEOPLE" while you're at it? You change the debit card with the one that has your name on it and the law enforcement will find you in less than a day.
> 
> 
> So you never @@@@@ about Uber? Almost every Uber driver except the shills moan and @@@@@ about Uber. Most Uberx cars are filthy as shit and everyone brags about shuffling and z hauling, so stop trying to make Uber drivers look like Saints. None of us are.


As a passenger I've never really had a bad experience. Have had some "rookies" that just didn't know what was up (like direction wise) and a few cars that were aged. Drivers have always been good folk just out there anting around trying to make a few bucks.

Up front pricing takes care of long hauling. @ANT 7 gives a prime example in Las Vegas. You can take the tunnel and all the way around on beltway to I-15 and the free way from the airport. Or, you can go up Paradise for 1/3 of the miles and time. Taxis will long haul you all the way around the airport to rack up the meter. And the damn Taxi Unions in Vegas are the primary reason there is no light rail or anything like that from McCarren International in Las Vegas to the strip. They flex serious muscle anytime it comes up.

Language barrier -- App takes away any language barrier. They know where to pick me up and where to take me.

I do however like listening to passengers stories about Uber drivers  So yes, it's not perfect. But it's WAY better than cabs by far.


----------



## Slim Shady (Feb 4, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> As a passenger I've never really had a bad experience. Have had some "rookies" that just didn't know what was up (like direction wise) and a few cars that were aged. Drivers have always been good folk just out there anting around trying to make a few bucks.
> 
> Up front pricing takes care of long hauling. @ANT 7 gives a prime example in Las Vegas. You can take the tunnel and all the way around on beltway to I-15 and the free way from the airport. Or, you can go up Paradise for 1/3 of the miles and time. Taxis will long haul you all the way around the airport to rack up the meter. And the damn Taxi Unions in Vegas are the primary reason there is no light rail or anything like that from McCarren International in Las Vegas to the strip. They flex serious muscle anytime it comes up.
> 
> ...


Upfront pricing IS the reason for long hauling. You get paid per mile regardless of how much the pax pays. You rack up the meter and get paid more yet the pax pays what's agreed upon. Just because you stick it to Uber instead of the pax doesn't make it noble.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Slim Shady said:


> Most Uberx cars are filthy as shit


...and you know that exactly how?


----------



## Slim Shady (Feb 4, 2018)

SHalester said:


> ...and you know that exactly how?


I use Uber as a rider.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Slim Shady said:


> I use Uber as a rider dumb ass.


So your little universe suddenly expands to include 'most' X vehicles? Can you explain that silly opinion? And if your opinion is so solid why do you stick with Uber and not drift to Lyft?
Try harder, ok?


----------



## Slim Shady (Feb 4, 2018)

SHalester said:


> So your little universe suddenly expands to include 'most' X vehicles? Can you explain that silly opinion? And if your opinion is so solid why do you stick with Uber and not drift to Lyft?
> Try harder, ok?


Half of the ****ing uberx drivers are homeless or at the border of starvation. Many wash the cars once a month. It's filthy inside and out. You guys recycle your dirty underwear cannot even afford a laundromat leave aside cleaning regularly. So **** off and troll someone else.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Slim Shady said:


> Half of the @@@@ing uberx drivers are homeless or at the border of starvation


I have plenty of replies to waste today: so at least now it is not 'most' it is 'half'. I have a home I own, and fully stocked kitchen so I'm in the other half. Uber income is not needed, but nice to have for my device upgrade addiction. Have a comfort rated vehicle and keep in clean always; well more inside than out. Live in a pollen rich area and one can't fight that.
I would really enjoy where you are getting these fact; almost as if they are invented......out of thin air. :whistling:


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Slim Shady said:


> Upfront pricing IS the reason for long hauling. You get paid per mile regardless of how much the pax pays. You rack up the meter and get paid more yet the pax pays what's agreed upon. Just because you stick it to Uber instead of the pax doesn't make it noble.


Oh, I long haul, but only where time is = on both routes. I don't intentionally take a longer (time wise) route to run the meter up. And as a passenger, if time is = I fully support my driver taking the longer route so they can make more and Uber less.

And thank you for pointing that out, as you prove the point about Taxis. They long haul you so you end up paying more over taking the shorter route.

I've only had 1 or 2 rides as a PAX where the car was dirty. And that was crumbs as he just finished eating his lunch in the car and I needed to sit in the front seat lol.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

ANT 7 said:


> Irrelevant. Uber was created because taxis sucked....period.


Uber/Lyft are quickly becoming taxis and soon will go the same way.


----------



## Slim Shady (Feb 4, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Oh, I long haul, but only where time is = on both routes. I don't intentionally take a longer (time wise) route to run the meter up. And as a passenger, if time is = I fully support my driver taking the longer route so they can make more and Uber less.
> 
> And thank you for pointing that out, as you prove the point about Taxis. They long haul you so you end up paying more over taking the shorter route.
> 
> I've only had 1 or 2 rides as a PAX where the car was dirty. And that was crumbs as he just finished eating his lunch in the car and I needed to sit in the front seat lol.


In LA things are very different. Perhaps where you live the service is better. Los Angeles has probably the most bottom of the barrel drivers in the country.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

SHalester said:


> is that why you are passively answering for the OP? Taxi drivers make more money? Really? That's the debate to become a taxi driver? Gosh, one wonders why more don't do it, aye?


Purchase of Medallion is why most don't do it. Although, the darn things have crashed in price these days.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxi_medallion
With Uber, you can use your own car and lower pay makes sense since you don't have huge start up fees.



SHalester said:


> ah, no. It was born because from a pax point of view RS is better than a taxi.....most times. If pax were totally delighted with the taxi experience RS would never have took off, yeah?


When taking traveling, I usually take taxi's even if it costs more. As a general rule, taxi's tend to appear cleaner than rideshare cars.

Recent tests done on RS, rentals and taxi's show RS to be heaviest in bad bacteria. I've only seen one and would like to see more, but, my own experience shows taxi's to appear cleaner. I say appear, since I have no idea about the bacteria aspect.


----------



## JC17 (Oct 16, 2017)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> But isn't Las Vegas the rare exception for taxi drivers? Aren't they all in a union there, with health insurance and perhaps holiday and sick pay amongst other benefits?
> 
> Not so probably in 99% of America, where they're simply independent contractors, whether they own or rent by the shift. No workers' comp, no health insurance or any other benefits. No unemployment (at least in non-pandemic times).
> 
> ...


I drive move taxi in Vegas and yes it's the exception we had benefits vacation etc I think the reason people take Uber is cause the Convenience at least in Vegas cause outside the strip it's hard to get a taxi and the only reason taxi would be better than Uber is not using your own car and you can do some shady stuff being a taxi driver long haul for one and tips are better in taxi too


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Defensive Driver said:


> Yep. Taxi company gives me a Car, Gas and Union Job Protection. I also don't have to worry about cute little Stars or any complaints .
> 
> Riders are much nicer and they give me Cash tips.
> 
> ...


Here in Chicago ABC7 News did a comparison between Lyft/Uber/Taxi to Ohare Airport from downtown. The Taxi was cheaper by $3.87. Lyft and Uber were about the same.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

AllenChicago said:


> Here in Chicago ABC7 News did a comparison between Lyft/Uber/Taxi to Ohare Airport from downtown. The Taxi was cheaper by $3.87. Lyft and Uber were about the same.


Last time I arrived at airport in Boston I took a look at my Uber quote and walked over to a taxi. It was a long ride and I saved dollars with the taxi. I also like getting someone full time that is likely to know the area better.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> Here in Chicago ABC7 News did a comparison between Lyft/Uber/Taxi to Ohare Airport from downtown. The Taxi was cheaper by $3.87. Lyft and Uber were about the same.


There's Flat Rate in plan for Vegas. From the Airport to the Strip. Strip has 3 different Zones for Flat Rate. Each Zones have different Rate.

Taxi fighting back to put these Slavery Rideshare drivers out of business.

Casinos to Casinos are short trips on Taxi. Most of the Riders tip very well.

TAXI UP! TAXI ON!



DriverMark said:


> Know what I hear from people coming back from Vegas ..... "I had to take a cab, and all the driver did was cry like a little b1tch about Uber......." ..... "driver long hauled me"..... "car was dirty and smelled"........
> 
> Yup, never heard 1 good thing about people who take a taxi in Vegas........


Yea yea yea. Spare me that wise old tale.

Rideshare sucm drivers always come back to Taxi after the beat their car to the ground by working for peanuts.

Spare me your story about long hauling. Taxi guys always ask before they long haul. Most Riders will always agree to Long Haul when they're going to Freemont and when it's rush hour.

Long Haul will cost about the same as being stuck in traffic time cost.



JC17 said:


> I drive move taxi in Vegas and yes it's the exception we had benefits vacation etc I think the reason people take Uber is cause the Convenience at least in Vegas cause outside the strip it's hard to get a taxi and the only reason taxi would be better than Uber is not using your own car and you can do some shady stuff being a taxi driver long haul for one and tips are better in taxi too


I bet your Unemployment Benefits are treating you good too. :wink:


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

taxi s dont suck they bite


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NoPool4Me said:


> As a general rule, taxi's tend to appear cleaner than rideshare cars.


in other countries? i'm afraid I can't confirm that at all. Taxi's in other countries kinda resemble drive-a-wreck, at times.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

SHalester said:


> in other countries? i'm afraid I can't confirm that at all. Taxi's in other countries kinda resemble drive-a-wreck, at times.


I was thinking US for the most part. Usually take train or street car in EU... don't go anywhere else to know.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NoPool4Me said:


> I was thinking US for the most part


ok, that hurts. My ride is clean. Certainly interior. Exterior, well I live in the greenbelt sourounded by hills full of trees and such so pollen is a real problem. Get car washed, drive home, car white again. :errwhat: So, on that front I gave up. Didn't effect tip rate.
As a pax, yeah, some drivers don't give a hoot and don't clean daily. A minority, for sure. You adjust the tip and move on.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Defensive Driver said:


> There's Flat Rate in plan for Vegas. From the Airport to the Strip. Strip has 3 different Zones for Flat Rate. Each Zones have different Rate.
> 
> Taxi fighting back to put these Slavery Rideshare drivers out of business.
> 
> ...


Multiple Uber riders agree..... Vegas taxis suck....


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

I didn't believe it at first but then I noticed the extra yy in "wayyy"
I must admit, it's a convincing argument.
Most people just spell "Way" with one y. That's wayyy better the wayy he did it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> As a passenger I've never really had a bad experience.


Let me be clear before I get too far.I do not know much about the Nevada market. I draw mostly on my experiences in my home market, The Capital of Your Nation. I have some experience with places that I visit frequently: Montréal, Boston, New York, Atlanta, Minneapolis.

In my home market, I have had more bad experiences with UberX than with cabs. In the past year, I have had one bad taxi ride. He was the stereotypical bad cab driver: filthy car, spoke no English, air condition did not work, nasty attitude, balked my my using Curb Pair'n'Pay, did n ot know where he was going, driver and car smelled.

In contrast, I have had one good UberX ride, a few slightly less than satisfactory and many that were horrid. The good one was a guy from Honduras or El Salvador; I forget exactly. He had another job, he was working hard to support his wife and newborn. His car was clean and he had a good attitude. He did not know where he was going, but, I expect that from UberX. He did not balk when I told him to ignore the GPS.

The bad UberX rides were filthy, smelly cars, including one with her dog hair all over the floor and seats. I did not say anything to her, as the last time before that where I said anything to a driver about a filthy car, he became belligerent. I addressed him in a courteous, civilised and businesslike manner. I had another filthy car with no air condition in the middle of July. If pressed for a textbook illustration of cruel and unusual punishment, The Capital of Your Nation in mid to late July would fit it. Add to it that this driver damned near rear ended three different cars en route. I had another one driven by some dilettante who thought that six months service meant that he knew it all. Yeah, he was a "sexual intellectual", allright, a [BLEEP]ing know it all. Even you dilettantes who have been out here for six years can not tell me anything about this business or even how to run a job. My signature line says it all

Those are just the worst of what I have gotten on UberX. Sadly, it is difficult to get a cab where I live. I try, but, sadly, far too often all that I can get is UberX.



DriverMark said:


> Up front pricing takes care of long hauling.


It does, as far as what the customer is paying. On TNC, it is to my advantage to take the scenic route. In fact, often the Jippy Yess will direct me on the scenic route. I have had customers call me on it, when they learned that I also drive a cab. I tell them that Uber or Lyft are not paying for that knowledge. In the cab, taking the scenic route works to my disadvantage, despite the meter. I am better off taking my customer to his destination in the most efficient manner possible and moving on to my next customer.



DriverMark said:


> the damn Taxi Unions in Vegas are the primary reason there is no light rail or anything like that from McCarren International in Las Vegas to the strip. They flex serious muscle anytime it comes up.


If these taxi unions/cartels were as strong as the cant that Uber/Lyft puts about would have you believe, there would be no Uber, Lyft or VIA. We do not have those cartels/unions here, anyhow; never have had them.



DriverMark said:


> Language barrier -- App takes away any language barrier. They know where to pick me up and where to take me.


.............and what do you do when the Jippy Yess fails or the application sends the driver to the incorrect address? If you do not think that it happens daily, _you ain't been payin'no 'ttention._



DriverMark said:


> But it's WAY better than cabs by far.


Perhaps it is in Nevada, but, in Montréal, Boston, New York, Washington, Minneapolis or Atlanta, give me a cab all day, every day, any day.



Slim Shady said:


> Upfront pricing IS the reason for long hauling. You get paid per mile regardless of how much the pax pays.


The upfront pricing certainly lets you get away with it.



NoPool4Me said:


> Purchase of Medallion is why most don't do it.


We do not have medallions in the Capital of Your Nation; never have. In theory, we still have the open entry market we always have had, but, in practice, the DFHV is not issuing any new H-Plates except to electrics, hybrids or accessibles.



NoPool4Me said:


> As a general rule, taxi's tend to appear cleaner than rideshare cars.


This has been my experience particullarly in the Capital of Your Nation.



AllenChicago said:


> Here in Chicago ABC7 News did a comparison between Lyft/Uber/Taxi to Ohare Airport from downtown. The Taxi was cheaper by $3.87. Lyft and Uber were about the same.


From a swath of the Capital of Your Nation that goes from Capitol Hill west to Georgetown, the cab is about two dollars less than Uber/Lyft base rates to National Airport. If there is a mild surge (where the customer pays a multiplier but the driver gets only base rates), the cab is four to eight dollars less.



NoPool4Me said:


> Last time I arrived at airport in Boston I took a look at my Uber quote and walked over to a taxi. It was a long ride and I saved dollars with the taxi. I also like getting someone full time that is likely to know the area better.


This appears to be the norm in more than one place.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Since taxi medallions have been discussed, I thought I'd share an article I found of interest in government.

*NYC's Taxi Medallion Crisis is a Case Study in Government Malfeasance*
https://www.rstreet.org/2019/06/17/...is-is-a-case-study-in-government-malfeasance/


SHalester said:


> ok, that hurts. My ride is clean. Certainly interior. Exterior, well I live in the greenbelt sourounded by hills full of trees and such so pollen is a real problem. Get car washed, drive home, car white again. :errwhat: So, on that front I gave up. Didn't effect tip rate.
> As a pax, yeah, some drivers don't give a hoot and don't clean daily. A minority, for sure. You adjust the tip and move on.


I've had people comment that my car smells like brand new. I vacuum daily, spray a bit of Ozium after done for the day, and wipe handles and heavy touched areas between rides. But, I'm not one that can sit for hours. That cleaning time gives my body valuable movement.

Regarding outside, I only do that once a month since I had it detailed last year and had a special coating put on that doesn't allow stuff to stick on it... I have that done in about 6 month intervals. I just like things neat and clean about me.

Also, I don't drive nights and that eliminates the drunk issues.


----------



## lOOKATmE (Mar 18, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> Irrelevant. Uber was created because taxis sucked....period.


I will apply for Taxi job ASAP !!!!!


----------



## CanadianbaconSF (Mar 25, 2019)

Taxi driver's wish they could be Uber drivers but they couldnt maintain a 4 star rating. Thats why they are considered a joke.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Defensive Driver said:


> Unions represent Taxi very well in Vegas.













DriverMark said:


> And the damn Taxi Unions in Vegas are the primary reason there is no light rail or anything like that from McCarren International in Las Vegas to the strip. They flex serious muscle anytime it comes up.


----------



## Slim Shady (Feb 4, 2018)

CanadianbaconSF said:


> Taxi driver's wish they could be Uber drivers but they couldnt maintain a 4 star rating. Thats why they are considered a joke.


What have you bought with your precious four stars so far?


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Slim Shady said:


> What have you bought with your precious four stars so far?


Probably freedom. Speaking with taxi drivers, they tell me of required 12 hour days. You don't get that with rideshare.


----------



## Slim Shady (Feb 4, 2018)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Probably freedom. Speaking with taxi drivers, they tell me of required 12 hour days. You don't get that with rideshare.


Freedom my ass. The peak hours with high demand is when people go to work and leave work to go home. You wanna make money, you gotta work those hours or you won't be making shit.

Anyone who says I can work whenever I want and make a living driving Uber is either a noob or a moron. You gotta get on your ass and work when there are people requesting a ride. Not when you want.


----------



## Deceptive (Oct 29, 2019)

Defensive Driver said:


> Only the cool Riders left on Taxi.


I drove cab for three years 2013-2016 in boston. If junkies and elderly are you demographic, have at it. The amount of "drug runs" I've unwillingly been on (been pulled over for waiting in front of a known dealer spot while customer is inside) or the fact that a couple just robbed someone in the train station and hopped in my cab. I get a call from dispatch saying the cops are looking for these criminals in my back seat. You can imagine the thoughts running through my head as I'm talking to the dispatcher, all while trying to remain lowkey so they dont pick up on what I'm saying

There were never any "cool" riders. Just people thinking they are better than me because I drove a cab.

Almost like how I feel now that I drive U/L.

I guess everything does come full circle in the end


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Slim Shady said:


> Freedom my ass. The peak hours with high demand is when people go to work and leave work to go home. You wanna make money, you gotta work those hours or you won't be making shit.
> 
> Anyone who says I can work whenever I want and make a living driving Uber is either a noob or a moron. You gotta get on your ass and work when there are people requesting a ride. Not when you want.


You missed my point. People coming from work, leaving for work, these are in probably three hour windows. Rideshare allows you to work 5 AM to 8 AM and 5 PM to 8 PM but take the time in the middle off. If you're a taxi driver, you are stuck working 12 hours straight, even through the times where you are just sitting there, doing nothing.


----------



## Slim Shady (Feb 4, 2018)

Legalizeit0 said:


> You missed my point. People coming from work, leaving for work, these are in probably three hour windows. Rideshare allows you to work 5 AM to 8 AM and 5 PM to 8 PM but take the time in the middle off. If you're a taxi driver, you are stuck working 12 hours straight, even through the times where you are just sitting there, doing nothing.


Who told you that? You can work anytime you want if you lease the cab weekly. Only in NY and Las Vegas it's in 12 hour shifts.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

The only real taxi drivers I speak with are in Vegas, I attempt to take rideshare as much as possible when I am there, but occasionally I’m stuck with a taxi.

Most of them are working 4 AM to 4 PM or the exact opposite. Sounds terrible to me.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

CanadianbaconSF said:


> Taxi driver's wish they could be Uber drivers but they couldnt maintain a 4 star rating.


I drive a cab and Uber/Lyft. I am a 4,9 on Lyft, 4,89 on UberX and a 4,8 on Uber Taxi (no longer available in SF, but still available in my market). I would prefer to drive my cab as I do not like gaming a system to make 1979 cab rates pay.



CanadianbaconSF said:


> Thats why they are considered a joke.


The Uber/Lyft Kool-Aid and the elitist cant put about by those two tells you that, but it is not true always or everywhere.



Slim Shady said:


> What have you bought with your precious four stars so far?


.........or five of them? When my mortgage bill came due, I once sent stars and badges to the bank. They sent me a nastygram that threatened foreclosure. I had to send a cheque with the utmost despatch.



Legalizeit0 said:


> taxi drivers, they tell me of required 12 hour days.


There is no such requirement in the Washington Metropolitan Area.



Legalizeit0 said:


> If you're a taxi driver, you are stuck working 12 hours straight, even through the times where you are just sitting there, doing nothing.


....................only if you choose to do so.



Slim Shady said:


> You can work anytime you want if you lease the cab weekly.


..........or if you own it. I own mine. I have not driven it for two weeks and my company does not care. As long as I pay them their money, they are allright with anything.



Legalizeit0 said:


> The only real taxi drivers I speak with are in Vegas,


Las Vegas _ain't necesserrilly no mike-row-kozzum of no taxi world_. The companies might require you to work twelve hours, there, but most of them elsewhere do not. There are some companies in the suburbs of the Capital of Your Nation that will rent you a cab by the hour, but, as long as you pay the rent, they do not care if you work or not. Back in the day, I knew some drivers who would rent a station waggon and do moving work with it. They handed in a blank trip sheet, except for the end readings, paid the rent and no one cared.



CanadianbaconSF said:


> I attempt to take rideshare as much as possible when I am there, but occasionally I'm stuck with a taxi.


I do just the opposite. Unfortunately, in my neighbourhood, it is difficult to get a cab, so often I get stuck with some hoopty driving, GPS hugging dilettante.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

“ It is difficult to get a cab.“
Don’t you think that’s why rideshare is so successful?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Legalizeit0 said:


> " It is difficult to get a cab." Don't you think that's why rideshare is so successful?


In fact, I have posted that more than once, although perhaps not to this particular topic. That does not change my preferring to ride or drive a cab. There is more than one reason that the TNCs have been as successful as they have. Paying off politicians and regulators ignores several pertinent items. These dumb-[donkey] cab drivers and companies have brought more than one problem on themselves. Two of the biggest mistakes:

1. balking at credit cards. I have taken them since 1998. I saw a demand THEN. I tried to get my company to require that the drivers accept them even then, but the Board would not listen to me.

These dumb-[donkey] drivers _still_ balk at plastic.

2. refusing to allow on-line ordering of cabs. When I was a company official, I told the company's Board to get up a website, put an order form onto it and let the customers fill out the thing. Even if all that it did was go into an e-Mail account and the operator transcribed it, that would be fine. The customer would be none the wiser. The Board would not listen to me.

The regulators played their part, as well:

3. The regulators' allowing unlicenced drivers. Further, the regulators' directing enforcement to concentrate on harassment of legitimate drivers rather than chasing the illegals off the street.

I have told these dummies for some time that as soon as someone came up with an alternative, people would flock to it. No one believed me. Look what happened. Uber Taxi was a grand success here.

One thing that the TNCs did do was get rid of most of the unlicenced drivers. A few of them did go to Uber Black when it first launched. More of them went to UberX, as they could go to some Buy Here/Pay Here lemon lot, get a five year old Camry and drive the wheels off it. As a result, the cab drivers here have a better reputation than previously. The regulators and enforcers have realised that some of us more vocal legitimate drivers were right: it was the illegals that were giving us a bad reputation and that the regulators tolerated them.

Still, I would rather ride the cab. I have had one bad cab ride in the last twelve months. All of my TNC rides in the last twelve months, with one exception, have been at best, lacking; at worst, downright horrid.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If these taxi unions/cartels were as strong as the cant that Uber/Lyft puts about would have you believe, there would be no Uber, Lyft or VIA. We do not have those cartels/unions here, anyhow; never have had them.


Unions in Vegas/Nevada are still king. Casinos and such have wanted some type of public transport from the airport down the strip. Like light rail. Unions have squashed it every time. Why there are private mono-rails from some casinos, as the casinos built them. But nothing to airport. Same with the hassle ride share has been given picking up at the airport. As a PAX, you have a good walk, to the parking lot, up a level, then hike to far end to catch your Uber/Lyft. Casinos, you have to walk all the way to the rear of the hotel to the most inconvenient place possible to grab your Uber/Lyft. Instead of just catching it at the front entrance, which is reserved for the cabs. Vegas a different beast than anywhere else.

Haven't taken either a cab or Uber/Lyft in DC, as we always take the metro or Circulator bus. In large metro cities I can see cabs working fine. Have taken a few in NYC (shrug). Peru, France, England, San Fran, Phoenix, Salt Lake, LA, Uber worked great, drivers all friendly, cars fine. In Salt Lake, good luck even finding a cab, seems like there are only 5 in the entire metro area lol.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Slim Shady said:


> Not when you want.


says you in your market? I drive when I want 10a-1pm M-F. I drive where I want; in my burb. I suspect 80% of drivers would say the same. Biggest benefit of RS gig. You want real control: get a w2 job and then you will experience control.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Demon said:


> Uber/Lyft are quickly becoming taxis and soon will go the same way.


Uber & Lyft are already taxis, just illegal GPS kissing underpaid cut rate taxis


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I didn't read all of this, but I will say that I've had some pretty horrid experiences with Taxi's that have caused me to appreciate rideshare services far more. If there is an Uber/Lyft available, I'm taking it, to hell with Taxis.


----------



## Slim Shady (Feb 4, 2018)

SHalester said:


> says you in your market? I drive when I want 10a-1pm M-F. I drive where I want; in my burb. I suspect 80% of drivers would say the same. Biggest benefit of RS gig. You want real control: get a w2 job and then you will experience control.


If you're driving uber between 10 am 1 pm.Those are the worst and the stupidest times to drive actually.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Slim Shady said:


> If you're driving uber between 10 am 1 pm.


I'm someone who is busy during those times and have enough pax where I decline pings. Who is challenged one now,? Oh, you believe there are only pax at night and on weekends; ok got it. If that works for u, knock yourself out. now run along.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ok, guys. Enough with the "troll" and confrontational comments.

We are not in elementary school.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Multiple Uber riders agree..... Vegas taxis suck....


Multiple Uber riders can't find the Designated Uber Pickup Zone. When they do find it, they are already in a bad mood from walking a mile to find it. I priced out the proposed Taxi flat rates with my Rider app.

Multiple Uber riders will certainly agree Taxi rates are better. They just have to walk out the front door and get in the Taxi.



CanadianbaconSF said:


> Taxi driver's wish they could be Uber drivers but they couldnt maintain a 4 star rating. Thats why they are considered a joke.


Oh really I maintain 4.96 rating with 100% acceptance rate and 1% Cancellation on Uber.

I don't drive Lyft. You're just a complete humiliation for driving at 44 cents per mile on Lyft with far fewer pings.



DriverMark said:


> Unions in Vegas/Nevada are still king. Casinos and such have wanted some type of public transport from the airport down the strip. Like light rail. Unions have squashed it every time. Why there are private mono-rails from some casinos, as the casinos built them. But nothing to airport. Same with the hassle ride share has been given picking up at the airport. As a PAX, you have a good walk, to the parking lot, up a level, then hike to far end to catch your Uber/Lyft. Casinos, you have to walk all the way to the rear of the hotel to the most inconvenient place possible to grab your Uber/Lyft. Instead of just catching it at the front entrance, which is reserved for the cabs. Vegas a different beast than anywhere else.
> 
> Haven't taken either a cab or Uber/Lyft in DC, as we always take the metro or Circulator bus. In large metro cities I can see cabs working fine. Have taken a few in NYC (shrug). Peru, France, England, San Fran, Phoenix, Salt Lake, LA, Uber worked great, drivers all friendly, cars fine. In Salt Lake, good luck even finding a cab, seems like there are only 5 in the entire metro area lol.


You forgot the upcoming Raiders stadium. Limited to no parking at the stadium and Taxi gets the front door policy.

Keep on flexing Taxi Union!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> Vegas a different beast than anywhere else.


I do not disbelieve that. It has been a while since I have been in Nevada.



DriverMark said:


> Haven't taken either a cab or Uber/Lyft in DC, as we always take the metro or Circulator bus.


The Circulator is not bad. The fare is also pretty good: one dollar and some times free.

The subway is falling apart these days and is under constant delay and shutdown due to neglected infrastructure..

People are still using cabs, here. Uber even has taxis. We also have Curb, which is a cab hailing application. The grand thing about Curb is that if you hail a Curb taxi, there is a code on the customer's screen and he can key it into the application and use the application to pay the cab fare. Uber Taxi does not offer that possibility. My cab is both an Uber and a Curb taxi.



observer said:


> We are not in elementary school.


..........no, we are in junior high school.....................


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

Legalizeit0 said:


> BS.
> 
> you have no idea who is getting into a taxi, why do you think so many taxi drivers get robbed/killed? At least with rideshare there is some tracking and you have an idea of who is getting into your car and where you're going. I've done rideshare for almost 5 years but would never in my life consider driving a taxi. Way too dangerous.
> 
> Rideshare is easy, convenient and honest to the customer. You know what you're going to pay with no surprises.


Only the punk drivers get robbed or killed


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Legalizeit0 said:


> BS.
> 
> you have no idea who is getting into a taxi, why do you think so many taxi drivers get robbed/killed? At least with rideshare there is some tracking and you have an idea of who is getting into your car and where you're going. I've done rideshare for almost 5 years but would never in my life consider driving a taxi. Way too dangerous.
> 
> Rideshare is easy, convenient and honest to the customer. You know what you're going to pay with no surprises.


Nah, I can make up a name, google # and have a cc that is prepaid and no trace, unless the driver has dash cam.

found this receipt, I think by nature I just tip more with taxis then I do with Uber's... uber is usually flat five unless airport


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I’m going to say this.

Driving a taxi is a lot better when your getting 4.16+ TIMES as much per mile and 5+ TIMES as much per minute.

even if I shell out $150 to rent a taxi on New Year’s Eve (for a 24 hour rental) it’s still half or less of what I bring in.

On top of that...

No cleaning up vomit ourselves.


----------

